# Att.---Emanuel



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

Hey Big E, how you doing?? Big E, is there a public boat ramp on the north end of Tybee?? If so, is the ramp on Tybee Creek?? How is the fishing in Tybee Creek?? I need any help or ideas about fishing there?? Thanks a ton, Jim


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The boat ramp is right off Rt. 80 just before you get to the Lazaretto Creek bridge. It'll take you right on out to ocean. Or if you don't have a boat, you can park near the ramp and walk down to the little pier on the creek. 

There's some really nice trout and reds in that creek as well as croaker, flounder, and the ocassional big bull shark or sting ray. I pulled a 19" trout and a 23" red out of there within a minute of each other last year. I also have the pictures to prove it.  

If you have any other questions about Tybee, let me know.


----------



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

Big E, I had my directions wrong! I want to know about the SOUTH end of Tybee. Is there a public boat ramp on the south end?? Is that Tybee Creek?? What do you know about the south end of Tybee----about the fishing? Thanks, Jim
PS--E, if you had a boat, WHERE and HOW would you fish in Lazaretto Creek???


----------

